# AGH sow with hurt leg



## quiltnchik (May 24, 2012)

Just went out to check on my pigs (I have a sounder of AGH hogs) and found my newest sow laying by the fence. I did everything I could do to try to make her get up (offered food to the others, etc.), so my son finally went in the pasture and made her get up (with the aid of an apple). When she attempted to stand and walk to get her apple, I noticed that she's not putting any weight on her left rear leg and struggles to try to stand if we entice her with food.  Is there anything I should do, or just wait it out and see what happens?  I just bought her 2 weeks ago and hate to have her processed, because she's an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## quiltnchik (May 24, 2012)

Just got off the phone with my vet. She suggested 6 Bayer aspirin twice a day until Monday. If she hasn't made improvement by then, she'll prescribe some steroids for me to pick up and inject to help with any swelling. She said pigs tend to fracture for no reason because they don't absorb calcium in their bones like other animals. Some days I wonder if farm life is really where it's at! LOL


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2012)

Did the vet recommend extra calcium for the pig?

I'm just throwing that question to the wind because I know next to nothing about pigs.


----------



## quiltnchik (May 25, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Did the vet recommend extra calcium for the pig?
> 
> I'm just throwing that question to the wind because I know next to nothing about pigs.


No, she didn't mention it.  She said it's actually pretty common with pigs.  It's not a matter of them not getting calcium; it's just that their bones don't absorb it like they should.


----------

